# Soft Spot On Floor



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

On my 25RSS, right outside the bathroom door is a floor soft spot. This defect does not seem to be dysfunctional at this time, but I am concerned if it is not fixed now it may spread out. The questions are:

1) What is the sub floor made out of? is it plywood or OSB?

2) If the repair is to be done from under the floor, that means the panel on the trailer underbelly has to be cut open. This panel seems to be made out of some type of paper/cardboard. If it is cut open, how do you replace it? I do not see any screws to attach it to the frame. Is it glued it?

3) If the repair is done from above, I am afraid cutting into the floor without knowing exactly under the floor may end up cutting into electrical wiring or plumbing lines or perhaps gray/black tanks?

Has anyone tried this type of repair?

Thanks for your advices.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think you will find it to be OSB. I also believe you may have the added problem of there being a gray or black water tank in the space under the floor in the bathroom area. Is this a new trailer? If so, I would inform your dealer ASAP and try to get it covered under warranty.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I know that the floor in my Outback(loft) is actually 5/8 OSB, but I am not sure if that is the case for all Outbacks. I have repaired floors in other Keystone trailers and found the same 5/8 OSB, and the last one I repaired found only 1/8 luan(mahoganY) plywood over rigid foam. When the trailer manufacturers try to cut weight, they cut it alright, 1/8" plywood should never be used for a floor......never. Even if it is over rigid foam.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Even if there were no tank under the soft spot there are other issues that make it hard to get to.

Starting at the top.

Vinyl flooring
5/8 decking on 4" aluminum studs
4" of fiberglass between the studs
Possible vent duct
Nylon sheet, holding insulation up.

This entire structure is mounted on top of 10" steel trailer frame which can contain
Tanks, plumbing, slide hardware and a rats nest of wire.

The final bottom is a 1/8" corrugated vinyl sheet which should be screwed to the frame.

Under this you can have gas piping and the axles.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I think you will find it to be OSB. I also believe you may have the added problem of there being a gray or black water tank in the space under the floor in the bathroom area. Is this a new trailer? If so, I would inform your dealer ASAP and try to get it covered under warranty.


This is a 2005 model and I bought it used. I do not have any manual !

Does the warranty last longer than five years? does it apply to second owner?

Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would assume that you are out of warranty unless the original owner purchased and extended warranty that is transferable.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I would assume that you are out of warranty unless the original owner purchased and extended warranty that is transferable.


Well, I guess I am out of luck. There is no extended warranty.


----------

